# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour - Blagues informatiques 2

## Massiliya

> La nouvelle version de Windows est presque termine... il ne reste plus qu' y incoroporer les erreurs.






> La femme d'un informaticien tait dans la salle d'accrochement mais elle a des complications!! Le mdecin sort de la salle pour dire  son mari qu'elle doit subir une csarienne comme le bb est invers
> Son mari cra: "mais c'est fou pourquoi une csarienne!! il suffit de presser simultanment les touches Ctrl, Alt et la flche vers le bas "





> Cher internaute,
> 
> Vous venez de recevoir un virus informatique belge.
> 
> Comme nous ne sommes pas trs avancs technologiquement, ceci est un virus manuel.
> S'il vous plat, effacez tous les fichiers de votre disque dur et envoyez ce mail  tous ceux que vous connaissez. 
> Merci beaucoup de nous aider.

----------


## Massiliya



----------


## Massiliya

> Enseignant: Celui qui me donne la plus lente chose, aura plus 1 dans l'examen
> lev 1: La tortue 
> lev 2: l'escargot 
> lev 3: Internet Explorer 
> Enseignant: Bravo tu as +2 dans l'examen

----------


## Massiliya

> Pour une personne optimiste, le verre est  moiti plein.
> Pour une personne pessimiste, il est  moiti vide. 
> Pour l'ingnieur, il est deux fois plus grand que ncessaire.

----------


## Massiliya

> Combien de programmeurs (travaillant chez Microsoft) faut-il pour changer une ampoule lectrique? 
> Aucun : Si l'ampoule est grille, Microsoft dclare l'obscurit (TM) comme nouveau standard.

----------


## Massiliya

> Ce sont trois ingnieurs qui roulent dans une voiture.  
> A un certain moment, elle s'arrte sans autre forme de procs. 
> Le premier ingnieur, chimiste, analyse l'essence: elle est parfaite. 
> Le deuxime, lectricien, rvise le systme d'allumage, puis rentre dans l'habitacle, bredouille. 
> Le troisime, ingnieur chez micro$oft, a une ide : "On va tous sortir de la voiture, puis on va tous y rentrer, et la voiture redmarrera".

----------


## Massiliya

> C'est un ingnieur d'une socit belge qui rencontre un ingnieur Microsoft. Il discutent "techniques de dveloppement".  
> Le premier dit au second "Moi, a me cote un fric et un temps fou de tester mes logiciels avant de les commercialiser".  
> L'ingnieur Microsoft lui rponds "Tu testes tes logiciels toi-mme ? T'as pas de clients pour faire a ?"


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Massiliya

> Les vrais informaticiens confondent toujours Halloween et Nol car pour eux : Oct 31 = Dec 25. [Andrew Rutherford]


 ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Massiliya



----------


## Mdinoc

Elles ont littralement 20 ans, tes blagues: On les faisait dj  l'poque de Windows 95...

----------


## Massiliya

> Elles ont littralement 20 ans, tes blagues: On les faisait dj  l'poque de Windows 95...


  ::applo:: 
Personne ne t'invite  voir mes blagues de merde *Mr le roi de l'humour*  :;):  
Si non vas y donne nous plus d'actualit  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
A+ cher humoriste

----------


## chrtophe

Un programmeur raconte a ses copains programmeurs : - Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'une superbe blonde dans une boite de nuit... Les copains programmeurs: - Aaaah ! - Je l'invite chez moi, on boit un coup, je commence a l'embrasser. Les copains programmeurs: - Aaaaaaah ! - elle rpond "dshabille moi !!" Les copains programmeurs: - Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ! - Alors j'enlve sa culotte, je la soulve et je l'assoie sur le clavier de mon PC... Les copains programmeurs: - Ouaaahhhh, t'as un PC a la maison ? C'est quoi comme processeur ? 

Une blonde raconte a ses copines blondes : - Hier, j'ai fait la connaissance d'un superbe programmeur dans une boite de nuit... Les copines blondes: - Aaaah ! - Je l'invite chez moi, on boit un coup, je commence a l'embrasser. Les copines blondes: - Aaaaaaah ! - la je lui dit : "dshabille moi !!" Les copines blondes: - Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ! - Alors il m'enlve ma culotte Les copines blondes: - Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ! T'as une culotte ???

 ::dehors::

----------


## fanmanga

Moi voici ma blague :

Dans un monde sans mdecin ils ont runi 3 scientifique. 
Un mathmaticien et un physicien et un informaticien pour trouver une solution pour la vache folle.

Ils avait un jur qui jugent des femmes et hommes.

Le mathmaticien est pass en premier est regarde la tete de la vache folle et il a dis que peut tre la folie de la vache est d car elle ne sais pas calcul 1+1=2. 
Et ca le rendu folle de pas russir a calculer ca et donc a sombrer dans la folie.
Donc pour lui le problme est dans le cerveau de la vache folle qui ne sais pas calcul 1+1=2 qui la rend folle.

Puis le physicien viens est regarde l'entourage de la vache commence a faire des calcules est dis que la nourriture est contamn par des bruits cosmique qui rend la vache folle.
Donc pour lui c'est ce que mange et bois la vache qui es contamin.

Puis a la fin vien l'informaticien regarde la plus belle femme de la jur et lui pose une question.
Combien de bit entre dans la vache dans l'anne. 
Elle lui rpond une fois par un ann est c'est meme pas un bit mais un aiguie.

Puis lui pose la deuxime question combien la poitrine de la vache est utilis.

Il lui rpond deux fois par jour.

Alors il lui pose une 3 question.
Si ton copain te fais l'amour  une fois par ann avec une aiguie   et utilise ta poitrine deux fois par jour .
Est ce que ca va pas te rendre folle?

Et depuis ce jour la l'informatcien et avec ce jolie femme juriste et ils ont manger la vache folle.

----------


## Sve@r

Un physicien, un biologiste et un informaticien discutent de lequel de leur mtier est le plus vieux au monde.

Le biologiste dclare "dans la bible il est dit que Dieu cra les animaux et l'homme au matin du 6 jour. Assurment c'est l un mtier de biologiste. C'est donc ce mtier le plus vieux du monde".
Le physicien dclare "oui mais il est dit aussi qu'au commencement il y avait le chaos et que Dieu cra les plantes et les soleils  partir de ce chaos. C'est l un mtier de physicien. C'est donc lui le plus vieux du monde".
L'informaticien arrive et demande "et d'aprs vous, d'o il venait ce chaos ???"

----------


## wolinn

Il neigeait chez moi encore dimanche...



Note : cette animation n'est pas de moi. Je prfre prciser,  cause de la faute d'orthographe  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Il neigeait chez moi encore dimanche...


au moins -10c  matin chez moi...  ::aie::

----------


## mm_71

a n'est pas vraiment une blague car elle est authentique, je l'ai vcu il y-a quelques annes.

Un ami qui vient d'acheter son premier ordinateur m'informe qu'il a un problme de dmarrage qui lui fait une vrification systme  chaque dmarrage.

Je vais voir, dmarre l'ordinateur et effectivement windows fait sa petite comdie comme quoi il ne s'est pas teint correctement et bla, bla, bla.

J'teins, je redmarre, rien... 3 Fois de suite, rien...
Je suis pris d'un noir soupon et demande  mon ami d'teindre lui mme l'ordinateur.

Il se penche et enlve la prise murale.

Je me suis dit que c'tait pas gagn et que j'allais en baver dans les semaines  venir...

----------


## mm_71

Sur le site:

https://www.configspc.com/processeur/

On trouve cette tonnante diffrence de prix:



Et pour 17,92  voila ce qui est propos:



Manifestement processeur bien gonfl se montant sur 'carte mer' avec socket canin. Refroidi par agitation caudale et nettoyage labial d'cran incorpor.

PS: La diffrence de prix chez materiel.net s'explique par le fait que le lien pointe sur un ordinateur complet et pas sur un processeur.

----------


## mm_71

Une belle innocence:

----------


## Sve@r

Une belle innocence (bis)


reu par MP aujourd'hui...

----------

